# Server mit 100-Mbit/s-Port gegen 1-Gbit/s-Port



## Falloutboy6 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe aktuell einen Server mit einem 100-Mbit/s-Port. Mir kommt meine Software sehr langsam darauf vor. Auch wenn ich phpmyadmin öffne dauert es etwas. Was meint ihr. Lohnt es sich auf einen Server umzusteigen mit einem 1-Gbit/s-Port Anschluss? Unten habe ich mal die Hauptdaten der beiden Server angehängt. Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt. Man sollte dazu sagen der rote Preis zählt nur für 3 Monate danach der andere.

Grüße
Benny


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2014)

Hat Dein anbieter netzwerk traffic statistiken für Deinen Server? Ein Umstieg auf 1Gbit port bringt doch nur was, wenn der traffic den dein Server derzeit hat die 100Mbit regelmäßig auslastet.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (25. Feb. 2014)

die beiden Übersichten hätte ich


----------



## nowayback (25. Feb. 2014)

das bissl traffic braucht keinen gbit port... da reichen auch 10 mbit


----------



## juergen71 (28. Feb. 2014)

Das Gigabit kannst dir sparen, bringt gar nichts. Wir haben unsere Server auch alle auf 100Mbit Leitungen und die machen am Tag pro Server bis zu 500GB Traffic. 
Bei deiner Konfig denke ich eher das du mehr raus bringst wenn du deinen Apache bzw die MySQL DB überarbeitest. Dein Raid controller wird vermutlich nicht gerade die Super Performance bringen, du hast aber genug RAM, also musst du zusehen das via Tuning in den RAM zu bringen.

Xcache würde ich auch empfehlen falls du das nicht schon installiert hast.

Von Till hab ich das hier als Tip für MySQL bekommen:
Optimize MySQL performance with mysqltuner « FAQforge

Und für Apache Tuning findest auch genug im Netz.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

